# Falla en etapa de potencia



## FRAN (May 24, 2005)

Tengo un problema con una etapa de potencia, la señal procedente del radio CD esta conectada por la entrada de alta ya que el radio no trae la opción de conexión por RCA y no se si es debido a eso, pero me quema constantemente un fusible de protección de los dos que lleva (siempre el mismo), Haber si alguien me puede ayudar en este asunto.


----------



## Nacho (May 24, 2005)

Déjame ver si te entendí, la señal de salida de los parlantes del radio CD es la que llevas a la entrada de la etapa de potencia?? 

De ser así, es lógico que se te queme el fusible y es mas muy probablemente se te quemo e preamplificador de la etapa de potencia, ya que estas inyectando una señal amplificada de baja impedancia a una entrada de pequeña señal de alta impedancia. Si de todas formas quieres conectar el radio CD, tienes que sacar la señal de el, antes de ser llevada a la etapa de amplificación de salida. 

Saludos, 
Nacho.


----------



## FRAN (May 25, 2005)

Hola nacho y gracias por interesarte, eso que me dices tiene mucho de cierto pero es que lo conecte por las entradas de alto nivel por que en las características de la etapa venia especificado que se podía (aunque no lo hice muy convencido ya que esta opción mete unos picos de tensión muy altos). De todas formas voy a cambiar el radio CD antes de que vaya a mas la avería y colocare por las entradas de RCA la señal de entrada, espero que se solucione. ya te contare si tienes algún comentario mas que hacerme... 

Un saludo.


----------



## jpablosanjuan (Jun 7, 2011)

hola necsecito saber sobre un falla en un etapa de potencia


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 7, 2011)

Hola y vienvenido al foro. 

Debes primero ver si no está ya en el buscador la falla que corresponde a tu potencia. 

sino, tiene que describir bien la falla con fotos y modelo del equipo para poder ayudarte. 

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------

